# 2WW Discharge



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

has anyone experienced a white/yellowish discharge post transfer?


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi sadly i had yellowish stuff on 1st ivf followed by   that wqas on day 10 
i didnt get it on round 2 
sorry its not a positive post but every one is different and it doesnt mean to say its all over!! 
its not over till af arrives
be positive 
good luck and i wish you all the luck in the world
marzy
x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

i have also had a white discharge........i was putting this down to the pesseries I have to use.......hope this helps


sandy


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

I noticed that i had some today and it confused me a bit - am on day 3 of 2ww, i presume (hope...) it's usual, but got no idea as it's first time on ivf, sorry,

Heatherxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Heather

If you are using vaginal pessaries you will prob get alot more discharge than usual.

Nicky


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Nicky, that's reassuring 

Heatherxxx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

I had the discharge all through 2ww and thought it was pessaries I ended up with BFP

Have fingers crossed for you.

Wendy x


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations Wendy! I can't imagine how it feels when you get a good result! This is my first time and I just don't know what to expect. I'm on day 10 post transfer, have had period type cramps for the last 10 days and the discharge for the last 4. Was it the same for you?


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Nicki

I thought it hadnt work as I had af cramps but I put it down to the pessaries as they can make you feel that way.  The time before when I got BFP I felt the same and had given up went for a sunbed session and it ended up I had thought wrong.  This time when I told my dad I thought it hadnt worked as he had paid half he just told me to shut up   .  I only had one embryo inserted this time the clinic even tried to talk us into having full IVF again (they didnt think one embryo would work) but we couldnt afford it.  

Will have everything crossed for you what day are you testing?


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

The emotional turmoil is just mental isn't it, I would not wish this on anyone. I'm due to test Friday which will be day 14. I'm very scared. Have you got any other advice/symptoms to look out for? x


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Everybody is different but I still have yellowish/white discharge and feel crampy.  I had sore (.)(.)

I tested 2 days early and got a faint line (couldnt wait any longer).

Have you been off work?


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

It's comforting to know that the white/yellowy discharge needn't mean it's all over. I've got sore (.)(.) too, but I read that this is probably the Progesterone. I'm so tempted to test but I'm so scared, a fear of another negative test.  I was off work last week but have come back this week. I really wish you the very best of luck and if you can think of anything else which might help relieve my 2ww torture, it'd be great to hear from you! x


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

I know its hard but try to keep positive. Will speak soon.

Wendy xx


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Just wanted to add my good luck wishes!!

I've done 2 2WW's and they are awful!!!  I had period like pains on both cycles, and got BFPs on both (although first cycle sadly ended)......I was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked and this cycle I actually had some pinky/brown discharge on about day 12, so thought it was all over.  I tested on day 12 just to confirm, but it was a BFP!!  I had some more pink/brown discharge at about week 5 - but I'm now 26 weeks pregnant, so DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE!!!!

Kim
x


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Kacey and congratulations! I really hope everything progresses well for you as I'm sure it will. x


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

so sorry, just realised I was looking at the "Posted By" and called you Kacey, then saw your sign off of Kim! Sorry!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't worry, alot of people call me kacey!!  KC are my initials so it seemed a good a name as any!


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Nicki

Just a quick to note to see how you are?  Hope all is fine.

Wendy x


----------



## Nickipix (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya, I'm ok thanks. Although I'm got AF pains. 14 days is up tomorrow. I'm very scared. Hope you are ok. x


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Im Fine.  Good luck for tomorrow Nicki sending you loads of


----------

